# ? best clinic in south of Ireland



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a clinic in the south of Ireland preferably  in the dublin area as we live in Northern Ireland  so travelling wouldnt be to bad.Had very bad experience at the rfc and i believe some of the consultants that work there also work in Origin so dont want to go there. Any suggestions welcome.
x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi

Sorry i didnt want to read and run.
I know there is one called Sims in Dublin, sorry i dont know anything about it or Napro i have heard good reports on them as they look very closely at immune issues.

do you not want to go to origin? Mr Heasley has moved there from craigavon, and prof McClure is in origin but unfortunately specifically northern ireland do not take into consideration immune issues,

Have a look 

good luck
Mary xx


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

heya i no u want to go dublin i went to cork thats probably too far for u but they are absolutely brill no beating round the bush with them they no their job and are very nice xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cassie
The only 2 doctors that origin & rfc share is Prof McClure & Gillian Williamson. I dont think Dr Williamson is there, she is maybe a locum
When i asked what consultant we would be under its either Dr Heasley or Diakous..
You can always ask when you ring origin..
I totally understand how you feel about the rfc, we refused to go back and when we 1st went to origin i didnt even bother asking for our notes.
Jillyhen


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Girls for your advise. I need a clinic to do IUI or one to monitor my cycle for TI as i got pregnant naturally in January but miscarried at 6 weeks. If these dont work I will go back to the Lister for my third and final IVF cycle as they were excellent last time. I couldgo back there for these treatments but It would mean having to stay there for two weeks.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cassie,
Why dont you try origin??
Check the website as they where doing free consultations before xmas.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Cassie, I went to Origin.  I had my first cycle of IVF there and to be honest, at the time I thought they were brilliant.  Although at the end of my 2WW I was bent in 2 with pain and it took them 3 weeks to get me for a follow up to see what was going on.  I have a low AMH and they were not prepared to give me a much higher dose of Gonal f, they only wanted to up it to 300 iu unlike Dogus in Cyprus and RFC.  When I was on 225 iu I got 5 eggs, 4 mature so there was a lot of room for improvement.  I felt like they only wanted my money so if I was you I would try some where else if I was you.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya,

I went to sims in Dublin and found them excellent . They are aggressive and are very willing to try new things , and also offer immune treatment. The nursing staff are lovely as well. 

They are expensive and they may throw in random tests without discussing cost. 

I found the follow up care to be excellent after bfp. Scans up to12 weeks included in costs. 

They don't mess around and things move quicky compared 
to stories i have heard from other Dublin clinics. 

Of you think of any questions I will try my best to answer. 

Boggler


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Booked an appointment with Sims today but cant go to mid April as my DH has a few buisness trips betwwen know and then. In the meantime we are going to try TI so looking for a  consultant that can track follicle growth and advise  when to administer  hsg injection.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cassie
Good luck hun.
U suppose each person has their own preferences.. I didnt enjoy my experience with the rfc like yourself.
I have got my bfp with origin, i had a few aches & pains plus bleeding  and i cudnt fault them at all.
Jillyhen


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Just completed my 1st IVF cycle with Sims.Found them to be extremely professional and pro-active in dealing with my cycle.
Best of luck with your consultation


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Would you consider a UK mainland clinic? CARE, George at Zita West clinic or ARGC or Lister? ARGC is a huge committment as you have to almost live in London for a month but The others are more possible?

DG x


----------

